# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Makita 'service' - unimpressed

## TonyB

My Makita cordless multi-tool broke yesterday - stopped oscillating. Just out of warranty so I knew I'd have to pay for the repair, no probs. Took it across to the Keilor (Melbourne) Makita service centre this arvo: guy looks at it, says it's a US serial number and they won't touch it. True, I bought it off eBay - a long established seller - but even so? It's not like it's a 110v mains tool not sold here. Seriously unimpressed. Looks like I have to extend my DIY skills into power tool repair.

----------


## Bros

Yes pretty normal for overseas purchases as the local dealers don't have to warranty it. If it was local and it failed you would be entitled to a repair as it must be fit for purpose and not break down at 13 mths.

----------


## TonyB

That was my point: it's out of warranty (Dec 2013) so I was expecting and willing to pay but they wouldn't take my money.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Deface the serial number and try again  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Hmm, maybe they get into trouble for indirectly supporting the import market.

----------


## Bros

> Hmm, maybe they get into trouble for indirectly supporting the import market.

  I think you would be right. There must be many other tool repairers in Melbourne as it is not like it is hicksville, well not when I was last there.

----------


## METRIX

Might be time to look for a new non Makita Multi tool  https://sydneytools.com.au/catalogse.../?q=multi+tool

----------


## OBBob

^ lol... well I'll take the broken one!

----------


## TonyB

Switching away from Makita isn't an option: I've probably got $2K of Makita cordless tools. Was interested to find a website that says _"__The LXMT02 model had a fundamental flaw in one of the parts located in the head of the tool, which would break when putting any pressure on the blade rendering the machine in-operable. This has been rectified in the new model.",_ so looks like not just me.

----------


## OBBob

Maybe with a bit if searching you might be able to order the upgraded part from the new model (if compatible).

----------


## ChocDog

Tony, lets us know how you get on with this. I've got the same unit, bought in the US, and also live in Melb, so very keen to see how you sort this out. I just had a look, and the new unit looks very similar, so the critical parts 'may' be interchangeable. Makita are nice and make the parts breakdown schematics, including part numbers, available: 
LXMT02: http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Ass...LXMT025_PB.pdf 
XMT03: http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Ass...0Breakdown.pdf

----------


## ChocDog

Hmmm, for some reason makita are showing the parts breakdown for the LXMT02 when you click on the XMT03 version. This one is correct though: 
XMT03: http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Ass...s/XMT035PB.pdf

----------


## Pitto

get onto gear4dad , Rodger has the replacement heads for these as it is indeed a known issue with the multitool

----------


## TonyB

Thanks for that Pitto, will follow up tomorrow. Thanks too ChocDog for the parts diags - older and newer look completely different inside.

----------


## ChocDog

Yeah, I had a look at the internals as well. looks like they've had a field day in there changing stuff.  
Pitto, chears for the heads up. I know Gear4Dad, just never bought anything from them, but will keep this in mind if mine destroys itself.

----------


## Marc

I take my tools to a repairer that repairs anything and everything. Stay away from "dealers" whose only interest is to support their market and to squeeze more money out of you, just like the new car dealers' "service", (jea right)
Find an independent repairer is my suggestion. 
I actually have the same model only thee is a "Z" after the 02, wonder if it's the same rubbish or not?
If mine brakes down it will go in the bin and I buy a 240V blue bosh.

----------


## ChocDog

"Z" just means its a skin only (sold without battery/charger combo).

----------


## Pitto

> Yeah, I had a look at the internals as well. looks like they've had a field day in there changing stuff.  
> Pitto, chears for the heads up. I know Gear4Dad, just never bought anything from them, but will keep this in mind if mine destroys itself.

   He is in my area, so it makes it easy when i need makita skins. He's great to deal with and nothing is too much of a problem. He told me about this multitool issue when i bought mine of him a year ago or so. 
some people think the multitool can be loaded up, but its not really designed for long duration work. Also, people are prone to running them with blunt or damaged blades.

----------


## TonyB

gear4dad got back to me, can supply, very helpful. Key issue is that drive shaft needs to be separated from the crank housing as replacement latter doesn't include the former. Temporarily stuck on this as don't have the right tool to extract the bearing housing, but for anyone who wants to know in the future, full service sheet is at http://www.makita.nl/images/files/on...l/BTM40-TE.pdf .

----------


## amg989

> My Makita cordless multi-tool broke yesterday - stopped oscillating. Just out of warranty so I knew I'd have to pay for the repair, no probs. Took it across to the Keilor (Melbourne) Makita service centre this arvo: guy looks at it, says it's a US serial number and they won't touch it. True, I bought it off eBay - a long established seller - but even so? It's not like it's a 110v mains tool not sold here. Seriously unimpressed. Looks like I have to extend my DIY skills into power tool repair.

  Hi Mate, 
Makita will not repair overseas products as a matter of policy. There are also parts differences (not necessarily with your model) that can make it impossible to repair overseas tools - eg US grinders have a different spindle size due to the differences between metric and imperial.
This is more out of practicality than any attempt to spite the customer.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I take my tools to a repairer that repairs anything and everything. Stay away from "dealers" whose only interest is to support their market and to squeeze more money out of you, just like the new car dealers' "service", (jea right)
> Find an independent repairer is my suggestion.

   :Iagree:  
never take anything to the dealer for service.     
Don't get me started on car dealers and service costs.....
$800 for the 20.000K service....whaaaaaaat?  :Shock: 
My authorised mechanic did it for $370   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## METRIX

> never take anything to the dealer for service.     
> Don't get me started on car dealers and service costs.....
> $800 for the 20.000K service....whaaaaaaat? 
> My authorised mechanic did it for $370

  What do you expect, when you drive around in this.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What do you expect, when you drive around in this.

   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's a cool logo.  
wish I thought of that....oh wait, I did!    :Rofl:

----------

